# Gravely 5620



## rvineyard (May 18, 2014)

I have purchased a Model L orange and white in color that came with a bush hog and a sickle attatchment, I also got a model 5620 with a tiller and was wondering if the model L attatchments would work on the 5620 or do I have to purchase an adapter


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

Vineyard, 

Your 5620 probably has a quick hitch assembly on the nose of the advance casting, and they are great when changing new style attachments. You say you have a tiller for the 5620 and that is probably new style quick hitch but I am only guessing because I have not seen a photo of the 5000 unit and tiller.

If your 5000 unit has a quick hitch, then it would require an adapter to use older style attachments for a two wheeler. OR! you could just simply remove the quick and bolt on the old attachment.

The problem is keeping the five quarts of oil in the chassis while changing attachments, I suspect that is a big reason Gravely came out with the quick hitch. As soon as you tip the nose of a 5000 or 500 or Commercial down just a little to change attachments, oil comes running out the advance casting.

Can you change attachments without loosing oil? Sure if you're a little creative, just make sure the attachments keep the tractor level to leaning back just a tad while changing. That means elevating attachments during the change, perhaps on a pallet?

Roger,


----------

